# pass-through payments



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

společnost A poskytuje služby společnosti B prostřednictvím společnosti C. Když společnost B zaplatí společnosti C, ta danou částku zaplatí / předá dál společnosti A. V anglickém textu se takovéto platby označují jako "pass-through payments". 

Nenapadá Vás vhodný český výraz pro tyto platby?


----------



## vianie

Mňa napadajú len právne floskuly typu: "Placení prostřednictvím třetí osoby za poskytnutí předmětné služby, kde tato osoba je profesionálním vykonavatelem této služby."

Vynímajúc pletúci slovosled možno považovať za plnocenný český náprotivok toho pre angličtinu príznačne analytického paškvilu spojenie "platby přes třetí stranu".


----------



## winpoj

Díky, zvažuji také "zprostředkované platby" a "postupované platby", ale zatím si nejsem jist, jak se rozhodnout.


----------



## vianie

Predsa len najlepšie sa tu bude asi hodiť, čo ma napadlo medzi prvým:

přeposlané _(dok.)_ platby

přeposílané _(nedok.)_ platby

To mi najviac zapadá do obchodníckeho slovníka.


----------



## Nicker

Nemohl by to být "faktoring"?


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že faktoring je zhruba systém prodeje pohledávek třetí straně, která je pak vymáhá.

Na ty pass-through payments jsem narazil ve smlouvě firmy, která realizuje farmaceutický výzkum, s nemocnicí, kde jej realizuje.

Farmaceutická firma platí výzkumné firmě, ta platby předává nemocnici. Z kontextu se zdálo, že jde o platby v nezměněné výši. Výzkumná firma je farmaceutickou firmou za svou práci odměňována jinými platbami.


----------

